

7 websites that will help you learn online marketing from scratch - foundertips
http://foundertips.com/money/7-websites-learn-online-marketing/

======
bayesianhorse
So, how do we know that the 7 Websites he is listing aren't "scams" that pay
him for this article?

~~~
foundertips
Well:

1\. It's she that is listing those websites :P

2\. I guess you have to take a look at those websites and evaluate them for
yourself.

Here's a useful tip if you want to learn online marketing without getting
burnt:

\- People tell you that building a business and making money online is hard,
that it's going to require a lot of time and efforts, and that you are not
likely to see the results for 6-12 months and get profit for the first 12-24
months? They are probably legit.

\- People tell you that making money online is easy, say that you can make
thousands of dollars working only few hours a day, and try to sell you their
very expensive products with the magic formulas for making money online? RUN
AWAY AND NEVER LOOK BACK. THEY'RE SCAMMERS.

The truth is that you can learn most things that you need for free.

I'm all for investing in yourself, and it's true that premium products by
legitimate experts can help you achieve the results much faster, but my advice
is not to buy anything in this niche until you have a good understanding who
those legitimate experts are.

I get why are you so suspicious, though: online marketing world is full of BS.

